# Sneek Peek.......May induce vomiting



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This is what we have been spending the last week on 



















Full write up to follow......

Robbie


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

bloody hell!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

get the snowfoam out


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Get John to give you some Orchard Autocare bits and bobs for her!! that is what i call an occasional use car right there lol!!


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

For most of us that suffer from OCD this should be considered gruel and unusual punishment


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Went a bit overboard with the citrus prewash on the wheels on car in background didnt you?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

shocking state of a car


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

how do you let a car like that, become like that!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Did the owner park it and forget it existed or, nope can't fathum why you'd let a car get this way.


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

Shug said:


> Went a bit overboard with the citrus prewash on the wheels on car in background didnt you?


LMAO!!!

And jesus christ.. its not like you can forget you have one of these.. excellent cars


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Awww man...I feel ill.....


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

i feel sick
cant wait for the write up


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Wtf!!..


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

did the owner get so angry with lotus he thought f*ck it?

that looks like sodding mould on it!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Bout bloody time there was some real dirty cars worked on. Few hours work there lad.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

He should'nt get that car back after leaving it like that!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This is going to become a very good detail, alot of de contamination process will be involved here.

Can't wait to see this detail in action. :thumb:


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Echoing the above posts, should be a fantastic write up! Good luck, I have a set of chisels you can borrow if you'd like?

:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Time spent in prison maybe? Lost in the long term car park at Heathrow Airport?? In a coma???

Can't think of many resons for letting a car get lke that.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh dear, does the owner realise he owns a lotus exige and not a 15 year old banger. 

Maybe the economic down turns hit him that hard he cant afford a bucket and sponge


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Christ!!! Whats the matter with people.... Doesn't deserve the car.....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

OMG can't believe it i will easy keep it for him its going to look amazing when finished


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

saw this today over at Robbies place .all i can say it dont look like that anymore . also a big thanks to Robbie for given me some advice on using the zaino on my car over winter . also a wee thanks to Ian for the coffee . khalid


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

parked in certain bays, a car could get that way in 6 months where I live
this stunner deserves nothing less than another miracle turnaround... proper motor


----------



## hotrod09 (May 25, 2011)

I have seen 'Barn Finds' from the 1950s look better...


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like the barn rejected it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG!!! :doublesho..

that is ridiculous!! i mean!! ORANGE WHEELS!!!!
vomiting indeed

and thats a hell of a dirty lotus aswell





:lol: :lol:


----------



## cam_d_ (Jun 18, 2010)

can't wait to see the turnaround on this


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Urrrggh

Finished pics - Stop me throwing up


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats going to be a great turnaround!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Kosavan car wash would save you some washing time Robbie.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> OMG!!! :doublesho..
> 
> that is ridiculous!! i mean!! ORANGE WHEELS!!!!
> vomiting indeed
> ...


Cheeky Cheeky


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> OMG!!! :doublesho..
> 
> that is ridiculous!! i mean!! ORANGE WHEELS!!!!
> vomiting indeed
> ...


that's hilarious - 10/10 :lol:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

wtf!!!


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> This is what we have been spending the last week on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, absolutely beautiful.
Please don't spoil it...........


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

2BM on that you don't want to be ruining it with grit in your mitt:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Real shame to see a car like that end up in such a state. Sounds like it's in good hands so look forward to the turn around. 

Oh and the Audi in the background looks awesome.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

was it rescued from a lake?


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the orange wheels look cool,
Looking forward to the write up :buffer:


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

In fairness, I recently did a Chrysler of some sort, it had been under some trees for 2 weeks whilst they went away, and it was just like this, possibly worse! It was just revolting, but it was easily cleaned up.....Just a normal wash process in fact..

Obviously it could of been sat for months on end but possibly not


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1044117_rare-jaguar-xj220-supercar-abandoned-in-desert :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2011)

Divine said:


> In fairness, I recently did a Chrysler of some sort, it had been under some trees for 2 weeks whilst they went away, and it was just like this, possibly worse! It was just revolting, but it was easily cleaned up.....Just a normal wash process in fact..
> 
> Obviously it could of been sat for months on end but possibly not


This was battered trust me.... took 5-6 hits with s3 gold in places to remove the etchings!!


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

wheres the write up????


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah it's dirty, but how did they drive it to you? Surely it was trailered, the windscreen isn't clear? lol


----------



## Bikerogg (Jan 8, 2009)

Really looking forward to this write up, come on Robbie stop keeping us in suspence lol :buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

These are the best jobs to do 
Looking forward to this one

Enjoy guys :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> This is what we have been spending the last week on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinell! Orange wheels, smoked rear lenses *and* an orange roof on a dark blue audi! Vomit inducing indeed! :thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

Jeez!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

centenary said:


> Kinell! Orange wheels, smoked rear lenses *and* an orange roof on a dark blue audi! Vomit inducing indeed! :thumb:


:spam:


----------



## Mark_ (Sep 28, 2011)

Writeup please...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Write up will come mid week as there are still a few things to be done like servicing and mot before the final z8 spray down and pics.

Robbie


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

still waiting eagerly!!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Well....


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

was it tree crud robbie??

or was it soca finger print dust??

stolen recovered maybe?


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Can we just have a teaser to prove its been fixxed lol


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like tree sap with a coating of ash?!?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

5 mins to go....


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

In the words of Lock Stock, 

"You said that ten minutes ago"


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Its up.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> 5 mins to go....





*MAGIC* said:


> Its up.


I once said this to a lady friend of mine, needless to say we are no longer friends....


----------

